# BHM website??



## Finnish BHM (May 21, 2007)

I was surfing in the net and i noticed that there aren´t any bhm website...All i can find was bbw sites...anyone know where i can found pics of large men?(not gay)Other than this site of course


----------



## one_shy_writer (May 21, 2007)

What, specifically, are you looking for? There are some sites that are more porn-ish in nature, as in plenty of nude pictures, but. It really depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## Finnish BHM (May 22, 2007)

I mean website where is skinny female and large male "playing"...:smitten:


----------



## one_shy_writer (May 22, 2007)

Yeah... if you find any sites like that, let the rest of us know. It's long been known that such things don't really exist, save for a couple of low-budget films where the "playing" is more of an act of dominance/humiliation on the part of the female toward the male. Apparently nobody thinks anybody wants to see fat guy/hot chick porn. And apparently none of us here have the guts to go prove 'em wrong. lol.


----------



## sweetnnekked (May 22, 2007)

Finnish BHM said:


> I mean website where is skinny female and large male "playing"...:smitten:



They don't exist, I've been searching for years!!!
Even exclusive BHM dating sites are rare. There's a Yahoo Group that caters to BHM's and the skinny/thinner women who love them, but after the first ten posts or so, it all turned to spam.


----------



## gorddito (May 22, 2007)

actually i have some porn pics in my "collection" of a big guy and a cute hot girl, i think would be wrong post them here, so anyone interested just send me a PM and i'll send them back


----------



## extra_fat_guy (May 23, 2007)

missaf said:


> Biggercity, though a gay porn site, has a nice straight collection of photos. Some are stolen from ladies from our pay site board, so I usually spend more time emailing our Paysite ladies than actually looking at photos there :doh:



Somebody took my pics and posted them on that site. Missaf told me about them. Thats why I no longer post pics of my face on here not that any of my face pics were on there. I had to email that site to get my pics off of there. I hope to someday post pics of my girlfriend and me on here. She is a smaller woman. That is if she will let me.


----------

